# antivirus ou antinorton



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2001)

Je pense que norton AV pose des problèmes ( lors de certaines intallation d' Applications) et n' est pas aussi fiable qu' avant
Qu' est ce que vous en pensez ? et quels alternatives proposez-vous ?

------------------


----------

